# DLAN stört Lautsprecher



## hanswurst9532 (11. April 2010)

*DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

Hallo,

ich habe seit gestern Internetverbindung über DLAN-Adapter (Devolo dLAN Highspeed II Starter Kit, 85 Mbit/s). Die Verbindung ist optimal, allerdings stört der Adapter in der Steckdose meine Lautsprecher (5.1 Surround-System von Medion). Jedensmal wenn Daten vom Router zu meinenm PC übertragen werden, dann höre ich ein kratzen aus den Lautsprechern. Je mehr Daten übertragen werden, desto stärker kommt ein kratzen aus den Lautsprechern. Habe den DLAN-Adapter schon an allen Steckdosen in meinem Zimmer ausprobiert, doch das bringt auch nix. Auch die Boxen habe ich schon an andere Steckdosen angschlossen, was auch erfolglos war.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es mit dem Stromnetz in meinem Zimmer zusammenhängt, da das kratzen nicht auftritt, wenn ich den DLAN-Adapter im Flur einstecke.

Was kann man gegen dieses kratzen der Boxen machen?? Bitte helft mir es ist echt nervend, besonders beim Online-Zocken.


----------



## Frickie (11. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

probiers mal mit Alu-Folie (kein Witz), einfach 3-4 Lagen nehmen und mit tesa über das D-Lan Gerät.


----------



## hanswurst9532 (11. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

okay ich habe das mit der Alu-Folie mal gemacht, war aber weniger erfolgreich und es knistert immernoch.

Außerdem befürchte ich das der Adapter dann zu warm werden würde wenn ich ihn so verpacke^^


----------



## NCphalon (11. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

Ich würd sagen der Verstärker nimmt die Störungen über das Stromkabel auf. Vllt ma en Netzfilter vor den Verstärker hängen.


----------



## hanswurst9532 (11. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

Wie mache ich das mit dem Netzfilter am besten? Steckdosenleiste? Sollte auch nicht viel kosten, wenn es geht.


----------



## hanswurst9532 (14. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

warum schreibt den keiner mehr was???? das Problem besteht immer noch und es nervt.....


----------



## MetallSimon (14. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

vielleicht könnte ein ferritkern helfen.kannst ja mal einen um das kabel der boxen machen.Ferritkern ? Wikipedia


----------



## hanswurst9532 (14. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

Ja ein Kumpel hatte mir heute so 3 ferritringe gegeben, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich sie richtig drangemacht habe, hat zumindest nichts gebracht.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

Ich hör auch immer ein knistern aus meinen boxen,wenn ich bei mir die aqarienlampe ein-oder ausschalte.da hilft wahrscheinlich nur ein netzfilter.


----------



## rebel4life (14. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

Ein Netzfilter hat nen Kondensator drin, welcher HF Signale von der Leitung blockiert, am einfachsten ist eine fertige Lösung wie diese hier:

www.tesch.de | Netzfilterreihe NF 20 |Sicherheitsrelais, Not-Aus Relais, Zweihandrelais, Kontaktmodule, Sicherheitszeitrelais, Not-Aus Relais, Kontaktmodule, Zeitrelais, Zweihandrelais, F101 Not-Aus- Relais, Not-Aus- Relais und Schutztürwächter, F111

Da die jedoch nicht billig sein wird, wäre ein Gang zum Elektriker sinnvoll, von dem lässt du für nen Zehner einen Netzfilter einbauen. Je nach Verstärker kann das auch mal 20-30€ kosten.


----------



## hanswurst9532 (15. April 2010)

*AW: DLAN stört Lautsprecher*

Okay dann besorge ich mir erstmal so einen Feritkern und probiere das nochmal und wenn das nicht klappt dann frage ich mal nen Elektriker wegen dem Netzfilter.


----------

